# E38 740i (2000) MediaBridge 1500 + DSP



## Remy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi All, my first post so be kind please!

I just received my MB1500 after researching iPod/Bluetooth options for my 740. I got an audio specialist to install but they failed to get it to work as they weren't familiar with the product. I managed to get sound from the iPod working (locked and unlocked) after chaning the DIP switches to Non-Nav Series 7 option.

I have very basic control of the iPhone using "settings" and "FF" - this moves on one track and the "RND" seems to do something (changes track anyway).

Beyond that I have nothing. Changing the Mode to CD changer successfully brings the audio from the iPhone but can't see any text on the MID, nor does it give me any options for Bluetooth. I'm really stuck as I've spend £250 on the MB and another £80 getting it fitted. If I was to return this I'd be paying another £80 to unfit and then post back.

I have applied the latest firmware to the MB but am at a loss as to what else I can do. I enclose an image (from the web) of a head unit the same as mine:








http://www.intravention.co.uk/files/public/BMW_Radios/E38_E39_and_X5/E39_Nav_4x3_LHD_Weather.jpg
(My unit is the UK version of this image)

I haven't seen in any forums on via Google any instructions specifically for this Head Unit but everything I've seen/read indicates that my car is supported. I have raised a ticket with Dice but not had a response yet and thought someone here might be able to assist? I am out of the country after tomorrow night and am desperate to get to the bottom of this before I go as I think by the time I'm back I may not be able to return the MB.

Thanks in advance!


----------

